# How do you gently tell someone they need to keep their betta in a tank?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

A close friend of mine got a very nice looking betta yesterday, but is keeping him in a tiny little ivy jar bowl...about 1/4 gallon. I'm willing to offer live plants, a heater, and filter, even a 1.5 gallon tank, to help, but I don't want to come off as a fish snob. (regardless of how true it is) Thoughts on how to gently inform them they should do better? 
Note, the only pet store in town sells these tiny betta bowl kits, which is what the person got. The store claims they come with everything a person needs, and while they do have some stuff, it's still a 1/4 gallon bowl.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

send them here to ask what is best.You'll probably come off being the nice guy/girl!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

This is the spiel I've used several times before: "Nice betta! You're going to love watching that fish. They're pretty unique fish because they actually breathe air from the surface.I heard that they live longer if they have easy access to the surface, which is why I've kept mine in slightly bigger tanks. They're more active and more fun to watch when they have more room too. If you every want a bigger tank I can...blah blah blah"
Or if you know the person well, then just say it's too small and the fish will be much happier in a bigger tank, and that's that.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

Other than the excellent advice given above, you could automatically put yourself in the 'good friend' seat by simply offering all of the equipment and so on as a gift as an excited friend who is pleased for your friend for getting into the hobby? Perhaps they will be so happy and grateful (i would be if a friend lavished me with unexpected gifts) they wont question your motives and you won't need to explain why they need to upgrade the poor Betta's home?

Then point them here and let them find out their mistake and get some excellent advice off their own back? It would perhaps make them not only feel grateful to you but also make them feel like they have achieved something by finding information on their own and inspire them?


----------

